
Web2.0forsale.com Launches - Sell Web 2.0 Websites - danw
http://www.techquilashots.com/2007/04/09/web20forsalecom-launches-sell-web-20-websites/
======
timg
For some reason I burst out laughing when I read the headline...

I predict that this site will do decently one way or another, though.

